
Twitter Suspended Unity2020's Account - andrewfromx
https://twitter.com/BretWeinstein/status/1299212779233001472
======
injb
"Heads up jack"...as if he doesn't know?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl1_LMcEszU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl1_LMcEszU)

~~~
andrewfromx
wow 10 million, thanks I missed that from aug 25th!

